# need a domain name for the website



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

hello,

i have never done publishing a website before and i think i need a little help from you now because
i am making a website for our sport team, it's private, and i want 
to get a domain name. i seen a lot of cheap company that sell domain,
like google sell it for 10 bux/year. godadygo sell it for like 15 bux/year...

however, i am not to sure of how it actually works. i don't have a server or an available pc that has iis install. i dear not to make my computer vulnerable over the internet. 

so, my question is where can i get a good and secure host that sell domain and will the company that sell me the domain will also provide me storage space at their location so that i can upload all my website contents?

thanks again guys.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

1 and 1 will register your domain and host it for a reasonable cost.

http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/Ho...B6EBA1D2F21377D75.TC60a?__reuse=1244207628259


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

www.hosting24.com

They offer unlimited space, bandwidth, emails etc plus a free .com .co.uk .net .org domain all for $5.84 a month.

Sign up for the Silver Package.


----------

